# Getrag Electric Drives



## aquilante (Feb 12, 2011)

a german company with many different solutions both for hybrid and full EV

http://www.getrag.de/en/1090

I am asking them if they have distributors where to buy.


----------



## Picasso (Sep 28, 2010)

Only wants to sell to OEM good luck......one office prices in the high $20k's


----------



## aquilante (Feb 12, 2011)

yes, so it seems
they are not answering me about a local distributor.

I keep trying.....


----------



## Ladogaboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Getrag is a difficult company to deal with, even if you are an OEM. My ICE car has a Getrag transmission, and they won't even allow the dealers to service them.


----------

